# To Seal or Not to Seal



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

Just got a brand new fly rod this weekend, and as soon as the plastic wrap came off the cork, I was applying U-40. Just curious as to how many other people do this. I personally thinks it’s a must on any new rod. Gives it some nice grip and prevents pitting.
Let’s here it folks!


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

*U-40 Cork Seal*, one light coat (as it instructs), yes gives the cork a nice satin feel, less dirt build up (cleans easy) and definitely helps deter filler coming out - pitting, but there is also the question of the quality of the cork. Some absolutely hate any additional cork sealer because they feel the grip becomes slick.

Two other options I just started to use:
1) *Johnson Paste Wax*, note: if you have a grip thats a composite, the Johnson Paste Wax is also for rubber/vinyl so it works on the cork/rubber blend
2) *Tongue Oil*


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Gripping the cork hasn’t been an issue for me and I don’t care about the rest of it, so, no, nothing added to the cork except fish slime.


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

karstopo said:


> Gripping the cork hasn’t been an issue for me and I don’t care about the rest of it, so, no, nothing added to the cork except fish slime.


Completely agree. I have some heavily used rods that are 30+ years old and the corks are beautiful. I've never even thought of putting anything on them.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Fly fishing since early 1970's no seal, ever.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

A Scotchbrite pad and a little dishwashing soap does wonders for removing dirt from cork and making it look new again. I've never sealed a rod, fly or spin.


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

karstopo said:


> Gripping the cork hasn’t been an issue for me and I don’t care about the rest of it, so, no, nothing added to the cork except fish slime.


My thoughts exactly. I ordered a custom rod a while back and the builder applied some sort of sealer (not sure what) without telling me in advance; I didn't care for the look or feel.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

sjestok said:


> Just got a brand new fly rod this weekend, and as soon as the plastic wrap came off the cork, I was applying U-40. Just curious as to how many other people do this. I personally think it’s a must on any new rod. Gives it some nice grip and prevents pitting.
> Let’s here it folks!


I was on the side of nothing on the cork but I've changed my mind. For me, it's not a question of waterproofing or sealing. It's a question of stiffness, maintenance, and wear. 

I had to replace a cork on an older rod that I purchased used. I knew this would need to be done when I bought the rod. The cork was in bad shape but I was making a trip to MX later in the year and I didn't want to break down the rod until I got back, so I tried to limp through the summer with it. I tried the wood filler thing 2x, it didn't last. I had no choice but to put a heat shrink sleeve over it, which I thought I would hate. To my surprise, I didn't hate the feel and it got me through the summer and my trip.

When I got home, I put the new cork on the rod and decided that I'd try the U-40 as the heat shrink was not so bad.

The end result, all of my cork grips now have either U-40 or thinned exterior Polyurethane varnish. The grips in new/good cond get the U-40, the more beat up grips get the poly.
Everything got two coats with a lite 220 grit sanding between coats and lite 400 grit sanding on the final coat to knock off any shine. Honestly, they feel great, look great, and are much easier to maintain. I also expect they will wear much tougher.

Full disclosure, I wash my rods extensively after every trip, fresh or salt. I also have a bad habit of gripping too tight and over-driving the rod with my thumb or index finger so I'm hard on my grips. The poly stiffens the cork more than the U-40 so it works better for me. If you cast properly with a gentle hand you may not like sealing the cork. If you cast like a big dumb gorilla (like me), you might want to stiffen them up with a sealant. (or take a few casting lessons )

My 2 cents,


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

I would like something that keeps my dirty ass industrial mechanic hands from ruining corks


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Sealing cork grip is not necessary, I have 40 year old bamboo rods that look fine and they have been fished hard. I have some salt Rods that exhibit a darker color, mostly due to oils in your hand, but the grip of the cork on your palm is key to casting and feel. If you feel you must clean it up, consider #1000 wood sandpaper, and gently clean it up. You won’t really remove anything but it will clean up the cork. Personally the feel of the cork is an important part of the connection to the fly rod in my world. I would never have any artificial grip or much less destroy that connection to the cork by putting a wrap on it or sealing it. Cork is the Perfect material for a grip, sealing it or wrapping it is akin wrapping or sealing a classic over under. But that’s just me…


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Sometimes it depends on the quality of the cork used. On some of my bamboo rods, the cork looks nearly new, and have never been treated. On other rods, bamboo and plastic, the cork is worn and pitted. The only difference is the quality of the cork. Newer high end rods shouldn't have that problem, but you never know. Sealing doesn't do a lot for me. I like the feel of untreated cork.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Leave the cork alone. 
A little dirt on it just makes it looked well loved.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

mfdevin said:


> I would like something that keeps my dirty ass industrial mechanic hands from ruining corks


Gloves!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

fishnpreacher said:


> Sometimes it depends on the quality of the cork used. On some of my bamboo rods, the cork looks nearly new, and have never been treated. On other rods, bamboo and plastic, the cork is worn and pitted. The only difference is the quality of the cork. Newer high end rods shouldn't have that problem, but you never know. Sealing doesn't do a lot for me. I like the feel of untreated cork.


I have read that finding quality cork is a thing! I guess between fly rods and wine bottles, good cork is very limited.


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

The Fin said:


> Gloves!


Well, judging by the looks of my hands, I think I have a hard time making that happen at work, might be worse at it on the water 🥶


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Some of my fly rods are 30-40 years old. I call the dirt and sweat..patina. I like the feel of cork and like Wells over non. My dermatologist has told me to wear gloves while on the water so my feel is gone but the cork stays cleaner. I have several pair of fingerless fishing gloves, they help with polling


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> Some of my fly rods are 30-40 years old. I call the dirt and sweat..patina. I like the feel of cork and like Wells over non. My dermatologist has told me to wear gloves while on the water so my feel is gone but the cork stays cleaner. I have several pair of fingerless fishing gloves, they help with polling


Sun gloves?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

it doesn't have to look good if it's catching fish

besides, it eliminates one more excuse for a skunk day😁


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

The Fin said:


> Sun gloves?


Yes, sun gloves


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I put Tru-Oil which is a gun stock sealer similar to U40 on an old fly rod to see how I liked it. Came out looking great but I just don't like the wet look of the cork nor the "plastic-y" feel in my hand. Plain old cork for me.


----------



## flaglerfishingcharte (12 mo ago)

sjestok said:


> Just got a brand new fly rod this weekend, and as soon as the plastic wrap came off the cork, I was applying U-40. Just curious as to how many other people do this. I personally thinks it’s a must on any new rod. Gives it some nice grip and prevents pitting.
> Let’s here it folks!


I seal it with cork seal than wrap the cork grip with tennis racket grip tape. When the grip starts to go I'll remove it and the residue that's left on the cork I'll remove it with a rag and some warm water. I then hit the cork with some very fine sand paper and your left with brand new looking cork. Seal it again and wrap it again. I have sold rods that were 4 years old and the cork looked like it was brand new. I do this because of the sweat factor here in the Florida sun.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

flaglerfishingcharte said:


> I seal it with cork seal than wrap the cork grip with tennis racket grip tape. When the grip starts to go I'll remove it and the residue that's left on the cork I'll remove it with a rag and some warm water. I then hit the cork with some very fine sand paper and your left with brand new looking cork. Seal it again and wrap it again. I have sold rods that were 4 years old and the cork looked like it was brand new. I do this because of the sweat factor here in the Florida sun.


Sounds like you’ve got a decent routine for your rods. For me, I have fly rods (Winston, which has always used top quality cork) that are 25 years old and are fished 200+ days a year that are unsealed and still look great. I do clean the cork a couple times a year. Thanks for posting your formula!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

No reason not to seal the cork on a new rod.


----------



## Surfrat59 (Mar 30, 2021)

Tried once, don't care for the feel. I just leave em as is.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Surfrat59 said:


> Tried once, don't care for the feel. I just leave em as is.


I was the same way until I had to fill and re-sand the cork on my NRX. Now I put a light coat on when I get a new rod.


----------



## Fisher69 (Dec 23, 2021)

It boils down to personal preference. For what it's worth, Cork Seal is a water base poly, and they only recommend 1 coat. Like other water base finishes, it raises the grain, which is why you can grip the rod properly afterward. Sanding between coats will make the handle harder to grip. Wood workers wet sand often, to get a smooth surface, along with using progressively smoother grits.


----------



## mmcintyre44 (12 mo ago)

I have never sealed cork handle. To me the aging adds character.


----------



## Kiser (Nov 21, 2020)

finbully said:


> Fly fishing since early 1970's no seal, ever.


Not quite that long, but no seal on any cork handles.


----------

